# Power Of Ardaas



## itsmaneet (Sep 18, 2012)

Power of Ardas - 2 very interesting incidents

*THE POWER OF ARDAAS*

Written by *Bishan Singh “Palta” (Nabha)* for Aatam Science Magazine.


----------



## itsmaneet (Sep 18, 2012)

*Power of Ardas - 2 very interesting incidents
THE POWER OF ARDAAS
Written by Bishan Singh “Palta” (Nabha) for Aatam Science Magazine.*


ਬਿਰਥੀ ਕਦੇ ਨ ਹੋਵਈ ਜਨ ਕੀ ਅਰਦਾਸਿ ॥
(The ardaas of a true servant never fails)


There is no doubt that there is unlimited power in Ardaas, provided that we do ardaas according to the correct methodology. We should have full faith in Vaheguru, in front of whom the ardaas is done. We should have faith that Vaheguru has the capability to fulfil our ardaas. We must do some personal effort to achieve that wish for which we do ardaas, and our wish must be according to Gurmat.


I will now write two incidents from my life, those prove the power of ardaas:



*FIRST INCIDENT*


This incident occurred around 1939, when daas (the writer) was working as the DSP (Deputy Superintendent of Police) of Moga city in Punjab. I had not been given permanent status yet and was working as a temp. My wife who is a very religious person, decided to do 125,000 recitations of shabad “ਥਿਰੁ ਘਰਿ ਬੈਸਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਜਨ ਪਿਆਰੇ ॥”, in order to get me permanent position as the DSP of Moga.

She did paath with utmost faith and enthusiasm. On the day of Bhog (on the 40th day), I myself performed the ardaas for the completion of 125,000 recitations of this shabad and asked for the fulfilment of our ardaas.

When I reached my office on the 40th day, I found a telegram on my desk, informing me that I had been appointed as the DSP of Moga on permanent basis. I was astonished to see the power of Ardaas and Gurbani.




*SECOND INCIDENT*


This incident occurred around 1953-1954. I used to live in Delhi at that time and used to get up early at Amritvela. Around 4am, a chicken or a rooster used to cry out his normal crowing and this used to cause me to lose concentration in simran.

One day after the rooster crowed at 4am, I unintentionally said to Vaheguru, “O Vaheguru, why doesn’t this rooster just die”.

After this, I started doing simran again. Next day I heard that the rooster of our neighbour had died. When I heard this, I felt very bad and did ardaas to seek forgiveness for my ardaas, that was not according to Gurmat. But the arrow had left the bow. The bachan had left my mouth, while doing simran and it had to bring results.

My neighbour brought another rooster the next day and this new rooster too started crowing in the morning. On the fourth day, this rooster too died. This way, 7 roosters died in a short period of time.

I had told my wife about my ardaas and she went and spoke to our neighbour and told him to stop wasting money on buying new roosters as none of them would survive. At my wife’s advice, he stopped buying new roosters.

From this incident, Gursikhs who do simran should learn that while sitting absorbed in Naam simran, they should be very careful in what they say.


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 18, 2012)

I think posts like this send out completely the wrong message to people looking into Sikhism. I view them as insults, to use such a holy vehicle as an Ardass to further ones own petty desires and goals is bad enough, to then crow about it as if it were something magical and proven is even worse. 

The psychological effect of thinking you have the Creator at your control, at your whim, again, seems at odds with my own understanding of Creator

This is superstitious mumbo jumbo, it has no place in Sikhism.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 18, 2012)

Birthee kadeh na hovee jan ki ardass is from SGGS...but IF anyone can provide even one "Example" of any such "ardass" done by any Guru sahib, Bhagat Sahib, Sheikh Sahib, Bhai Sahib Mardana Ji, Sunder Ji, Satta Balwand Ji, Bhatt sahibs and which is recorded in SGGS to show the "power of ardass" ..to get success in business..get a son..get a wife..get a job..strike  a lottery..kill a rooster or dog or nuisance neighbour form hell...

SGGS has hundreds of examples of what ardass to do..what ardass were done..and what to do..ask.."Maangnna maangann neeka ???  DOI kar jorr karo ardass...Satgur tumreh Kaaj swareh...etc etc...SGGS doesnt teach us or even encourage us to ask for DUNIVAVEE Things, materialsims, wealth jobs promotions winning court battles escaping punishment etc etc. This is the World of Sant babas and Saadhs..who will give you a SHABAD to sing 125,000 and WIN the Court case..the Same Saadh will Give the Same Shabad to the OPPOSING Side as well..BOTH DO the 125,000 Thir Ghar Bassohs..BUT COURT REALITY is ONLY ONE will WIN the Case...so..ONE counts his "blessings" and praises the saadh the baba ji the waheguru gurbani power of shabad ardass etc etc..WHILE THE LOSER..says..AAJ kallh Gurbani vich takat nahi rahee..the Baba will say..YOU NEVER did the ardass shabd properly..with Maryada..blah blah blah...and the LOSER then Goes to another Baba for another Shabad to recite 125,000,000,000 times to WIN the Supreme Court APPEAL ???

There is a Singh living in Kuala Lumpur..who had seven Girls..a few years ago a famous SAADH baba Ji Brahmgyani Ji came form India on a viist..as usual..BOTH met..exchanged private consultations..and the "POWER OF ARDASS: mechanism began...The Plan was..Have a Kirtan Jatha of 3 Ragis come daily to the hosue..do kirtan..have  asampat paath..Feed the FIVE Singhs daily...and 9 Months later SHARTEEAH BOY (100%). Nine months later the Wife gave birth to daughter no. EIGHT. Same Baba Ji came 2 years later..was informed..usual..maryada vich koi kamee reh gayee..something not done RIGHT blah blah blah..So once again..same Formula...only this time the Baba Ji said I WILL STAY the FULL nine months...to make sure everything is done right....provided he is paid a reasonable sum..agreed...and Formula began..3 ragis doing kirtan daily..one pathi doing smapat paath and Baba ji in attendance...suddenly in the sixth month the Baba had soem ratehr very urgent matter toa ttend to in Punjab..he asked for a return Air Ticket..and said..IYON Gya IYON ayah..I GO..I return..just like that..Carry on the process...in the meantime the Ragi jatha also went away and a new one arrived..( BLIND Ragis). They were contacted and agreed to do t he kirtan daily...Ninth month came...the NINTH GIRL also CAME...and the Baba ji was accosted by the enraged devotee just outside the Airport...the Baba running in front and the devotee behind...Later it was said..The Girl was born BLIND...due to the Great mistake of having Blind ragis doing kirtan...and so jan Ki  ardsss wasnt answered !!! Instead of a BOY..he got a GIRL + BLIND too !!  The Baba was found telling his supporters..what can I do..he dindt follow instructions properly...anyway what more can i do..I dont have a fridge full of male organs to attach to girls ??..dont expect me to open the fridge and make a girl a boy...The REAL TRAGEDY is that such Babas ( This particular one included: still runs his "POWER OF ARDASS" SUPERMARKET very fruitfully !! This is the reason behind the vast CROWDS at DERAS...and the reason why SIKHI and GIRMATT are being turned around to be mere rituals..do this do that..recite this recite that..do ardass here..do ardass there..this khooh has power..that sarovar has power....do 125 mool mantars..do 125,000 mool mantars sukhmanis Thir Ghar bassohs..and get to be IGP...I would LOVE to read just How many Shabads, which ones, did BADAL READ in order to be CM for so LONG !!...Once THAT secret is known....anyone can be CM or PM ??? ha ha..and I WONDER Badal couldn't save his wife by the same powers ???

I have personally done ardass daily..done sehaj paaths since age of 5..do vichaar of sggs daily..taught hundreds in my life so far about SGGS and Gurbani..have had TREMENDOUS SUCCESS in each and every endeavour...BUT I dont attribute this to "power of ardass/paath/sggs...." even though Thir Ghar bassoh is my all time fav shabad sung since age 3 on my mums knee at night before bed time...and IT ELECTRIFIES ME each time I hear it LIVE from darbar sahib Amrtisar each NIGHT...and felt even more Electrified hearing it personally at harmandar Sahib on Visits each year....its NOT a "shabd" to kill roosters or annoying neighbours or getting dsp posts..otherwise just read this on the WAGAH BORDER and the "enemy" will die !! KOI MUGHAL NA HOAA ANDHAH..is GURU NANAK JI SAHIB HIMSELF....The GURU is NOT for SUCH !!!


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Sep 18, 2012)

Personally I found the following two books  very "enlightening" spiritually & recommend them highly: 

1. *ARDAS SHAKTI*, by Raghbir Singh Ji Bir

2. *THE MIRACLE OF ARDAS*, by Sant Surain singh Ji & Saint Scholar Naranjan Singh Ji ( Shiromani Kathakar)

As a matter of interest: I keep my own counsel  on such spiritual  matters, from personal knowledge and  experiences gained , regardless of the views of others!

"All things are possible for those who believe!"


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 19, 2012)

ALL things are also equally possible for those who dont believe.......even atheists...
Because its all HIS DOING at HIS WILL....we MUST SUBMIT gracefully and willingly...TERA BHANNA MEETHA LAGGEH..Naam padarth nanak manggeh...*ONLY NAAM PADARTH.*PERIOD.


----------



## Luckysingh (Sep 19, 2012)

You should never underestimate the power of ardaas.
Nor should you ever underestimate the power of the Guru. 
This doesn't mean that you demand miracles and lotteries.

To ask for good things and happenings aligned with the truth is not wrong or misleading. 
If you don't believe in ardaas then you don't believe in yourself or the Guru.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 20, 2012)

Luckysingh said:


> You should never underestimate the power of ardaas.
> Nor should you ever underestimate the power of the Guru.
> This doesn't mean that you demand miracles and lotteries.
> 
> ...



ARDASS is the CENTRAL DHURA...the Centre around which Gurmatt revolves...TUM THAKUR...TUM PEH ARDASS is part of our DAILY ARDASS..so there CANNOT be a SIKH who doenst "beleive" in Ardass !! WE have Morning Nitnem Ardass..Evening Rehrass Ardass...and short Sohila ardass..so i cannot even imagine how a  SIKH can survive WITHOUT ARDASS...At the Gurdwara we have ardass..at Funeral we have FIVE Ardasses..its part of a Sikh just as much as BREATHING air or food...so there is no question of what you describe in your final sentence Ji...ALL those sikhs doing ardass daily as per GURMATT cant be wrong or nort beleiving in themsleves or the Guru...However I still hold steadfast to GURMATT ardass and its TUM THAKUR TUM PEH ARDASS..NOTHING MORE..nothing LESS. Its the COMPLETE ARDASS.


----------

